# -23.5



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

What is it..

A free thanks for the first correct answer. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The angle at which you should set your solar panels?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

10 below Zero?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

the angle of yer dangle?


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

The balance of my Christmas shopping budget and I'm still not done yet


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Tropic of Cancer?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tropic of Capricorn?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

The meaning of life, and all things - oh, no, that was 42!!!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

/the temperature in our bedroom last night, when I tore one off and asked SWMBO to check the quality.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, nowt right yet.

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Definitely sun related so, how about the angle of the sun at Winter Solstice?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

@tonyt: 'at Midday'


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Definitely sun related so, how about the angle of the sun at Winter Solstice?


Hi.

Thanks Mr Google?. correct. A couple of days and it will be coming back to us, can't wait.

http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/december-solstice.html

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm stumped there Ray, can't even find anything on Google.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Thanks Mr Google?. ...............................ray.


No - it's just a number I've always linked to December 21 but never really sure exactly why.

So, from midday tomorrow the summer starts and we can get the BBQs out! :lol:

ps - thanks for the thanks.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Surely the angle of the Sun will vary depending how far North you are?

I am not Patrick Moore so I could have that wrong.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Surely the angle of the Sun will vary depending how far North you are?
> 
> I am not Patrick Moore so I could have that wrong.


Hi.

It's called declination North or South 23.5 degrees either side of the equator..

The Earth does not run true like a bike wheel spinning it has a wobble... Where it wobbles in a North direction so the North is nearest to the sun in June making our summer and Australia's winter, it hangs still over a couple of days then starts to go the other way till we end up as we are now with the sun farthest away and our winter..

That is why the Equator has the best weather as the sun is nearest to it at all times, our winter they are halfway, Aus's winter they are still halfway. And the pay off they get two summers as the sun passes nearly directly overhead twice as we wobble North and back South.

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Most of my wobble at the moment is down south - towards my equator :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Does this wobble occur about 11.30 pm on a Friday night?

I have noticed that I am often unsteady on my feet for some unknown reason.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> Does this wobble occur about 11.30 pm on a Friday night?
> 
> I have noticed that I am often unsteady on my feet for some unknown reason.


Absolutely :wink:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The tilt of the earth's axis?


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

The temp in my cottage with single glazed windows and draughty frames ;-)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

You're IQ :lol: 










Who was it said "what's a wind up on MHF"

....does that qualify ?? Merry Christmas Ray :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why is he IQ?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

erneboy said:


> Why is he IQ?


On the ball today Alan. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Why is he IQ?


Hi.

I'm more B&Q than IQ.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Which brings me to.

My mate went to Hull to do some DIY shopping, after riding round lost for ages he spied some guys mending potholes in the road.

He got out of the car and asked this guy leaning on a shovel "excuse me do you know if there is a B&Q in Hull. The guy answered back in a thick Irish accent, "I dun know but my gaffer is a very intelligent man, I will ask him begorra"..
He sidled of to this other bloke also leaning on a shovel, they both had this intense conversation and then the guy wandered back to my mate and said..

Well I have a word with my gaffer and he can't find a B&Q in Hull but there are two LL's. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

That was the double bluff posted that way to draw out the "pendants" :lol: 

That is my excuse anyway :lol: 

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This pendant is hanging on your every word :lol:


----------

